# Solved: Android Le Pan II tablet won't open web pages or Play Store



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

I recently purchased a Le Pan II android tablet. It uses Chrome which is new to me. I am connected to my Wi-Fi, but I cannot get it to connect to the Play store for apps or even make web pages open. In account settings I have my Gmail set up as an account, so I assume that's why I can connect to my Gmail. I've looked at the owners manual (no help) and searched here as well, but I can't seem to figure out what could be causing this to not connect. It times out for everything except Gmail. My original Google account was under another email account and when I try to add that as an account (trying everything I can think of), it said Can't establish a reliable connection to the server. This could be a temporary problem or your Android device may not be provisioned for data services. If it continues, call Customer Service. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## HowardsGma (Apr 10, 2005)

After I confirmed with my internet provider that everything was GO on their part and mine, I called the Le Pan company and they ran me through some things. Determined it was defective, so I have to return it and hopefully get one that works next time. I'm closing this thread for now...hopefully new one won't have same issues.


----------

